# "Be Erasmus" in Nordic languages (temporarily closed for moderation)



## Lynn__kk

Hey! I would like to know how to translate "be erasmus" in nordic languages: islandic,norwegian, swedish and danish. Can anyone help me?
Thanks!


----------



## Åvävvla

In which context, please? Can you give an example?


----------



## Lynn__kk

It's for an advetisment. I want people to participate in this programme. It's a motivation sentence, like: "come on! do it! Join erasmus"!


----------



## tolomillense

Do you want "Be Erasmus" literally translated? Then you would say "Var Erasmus" in Swedish, but it doesn't really make sense... You could say "Gå med i Erasmus nu!" which means "Join Erasmus now!"


----------



## Lynn__kk

Ok, so if i wanna say "join erasmus!", i'll say: "gå med i erasmus"?


----------



## tolomillense

Yep, in Swedish  but I don't know about the other Nordic languages...


----------



## Lynn__kk

oK! You've been very useful, thanks!


----------



## tolomillense

You're welcome, glad I could help!


----------



## sindridah

Be erasmus - Vertu erasmus
Join erasmus - "Gakktu í erasmus" ( a bit imperative though ) "Vertu með í erasmus" more polite


----------



## Lynn__kk

Is this swedish or what language,sindridah?


----------



## bicontinental

_Kom med i Erasmus,_ or_ Vær med i Erasmus _would be Danish for "join Erasmus"


----------



## bicontinental

Lynn__kk said:


> Is this swedish or what language,sindridah?



That´s Icelandic, Lynn

edit: cross-posted with sindridah


----------



## sindridah

Lynn__kk said:


> Is this swedish or what language,sindridah?



This would be my native language, Icelandic


----------



## Lynn__kk

Ok,sorry, it didnt appears me,cause im chating from the movile phone. Thanks


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Icelandic: Taktu þátt í Erasmus (Participate in Erasmus)


----------



## utmarker

In Swedish also "Delta i Erasmus" feels correct, albeit a tad formal.


----------



## Lugubert

bicontinental said:


> _Kom med i Erasmus_


 sounds good in Swedish as well.


----------



## basslop

Lugubert said:


> sounds good in Swedish as well.



In Norwegian that would correspond to: "Bli med i Erasmus". 

One might aslo say, as Bicontinental's suggestion in Dansih: "Vær med Erasmus". However in Norwegian, there is a distinction between "bli" and "være". "Bli" expresses a change, in this case if you are not in Erasmus, join. Være express a conitunation, in this case, if you are already involved in Erasmus, keep on. I became aware of this when I learnt German in school, they have the same with "bleiben" and "sein". Therefore I would assume this is the case in Danish too? How about Swedish?


----------

